# Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12



## Echinopsis (6. Dez. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am *17.12 ab 20:30 Uhr* findet bei uns im Chat ein Themenchatabend zum Thema "*Digitale Fotografie*" statt.
Den Themenchatabend wird uns Conny mit Tips und Tricks rund um die Materie zur Seite stehen.
Es können alle Fragen zum Thema "Digitale Fotografie" gestellt werden.
Dies ist für dieses Jahr der letzte Themenchatabend!
Ich habe einige Kritikpunkte des letzten Themenchatabends aufgenommen und umgesetzt. Danke auch an dieser Stelle dafür.

Grüße und bis im Chat!
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Ich hab mal die Chatnews dazu aktualisiert.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Danke - das habe ich ganz vergessen!


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Sooo, morgen isses soweit! 

...und wer sich jetzt schon einchatten will für morgen - ich wäre jetzt drin.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

War am Freitag Abend wieder sehr schön, danke auch hier nochmal an Conny für den rundum gelungenen Abend 

Dieses Jahr wirds keinen Themenchatabend mehr geben, der nächste findet Mitte Januar statt. Sollte jemand Wünsche/Vorschläge für das nächste Thema haben, kann er sich gerne an mich wenden.

Grüße bis dahin!
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Wann genau ist denn der nächste Chatabend? Ist da schon was geplant?


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Nein, ich habs aber nicht vergessen 
Die Frage ist eher: Mir gehen etwas die Themen aus.
Evtl machen unsere User mal wieder ein paar Vorschläge, die sie interessieren würden?


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Hatten wir schon mal einen Vorschlagsthread? Mir war so - dann  könnten wir den mal vorkramen und neue Vorschläge fürs neue Jahr sammeln.


----------



## Dodi (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Nabend!

Hier der letzte Vorschlagsthread: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28967/?q=themenchatabend


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Dankeschön!


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Moin,

eine Bitte an euch - macht die Vorschläge im anderen Thema (Dodis Link) - der Titel dieses Themas hier passt nicht ganz zur Vorschlagsuche.


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

 Und warum macht Ihr dann nicht hier zu und schiebt den anderen mal nach oben? 

 menno, wenn man Euch nicht alles ansagt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

 

Ps.: Der Besitzer dieses Bilders hat mir per Mail versichert das es verwendet werden darf

www.mahopa.de


hier gehts weiter

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28967

Closed


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

... na ich dachte das ist sache des zuständigen Moderators...  *duckundwech*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

War grad so gut drin Joachim  Aber ich denke man sollte auch mal über seinen Schatten springen dürfen, oder ?
Und Elschens Aufforderung muss man doch nachkommen, oder Hab ja was gutzumachen


----------



## Joachim (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

 war ja och nur n Scherzchen.


----------



## Christine (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Digitale Fotografie" am 17.12*

Fein gemacht, mein Üwchen rh


----------

